# The next best thing...



## Toby_H (Jul 28, 2008)

I got the next best thing to a Tegu...

... I got a tracking number for the two Tegus that are on their way to my house!! Yea!!!

I'm 33 years old and have had a wide variety of pets in my day... but for some reason I've just been gitty about getting my Tegus...

...I'll be sure to show pics of them when they get here... I'm also finishing up their 4x2x2 enclosure this week and I'll post pics of it too. I'm real happy with it so far...

Thanks Bobby!!!


----------



## Lexi (Jul 28, 2008)

are they babies?


----------



## CaseyUndead (Jul 28, 2008)

Wooo!

Yeah, i know how you feel! I just got my tracking number too. And, i've gotta say, I've never done business with anyone online that was as great about making sure everyone knows what's going on as Bobby. Calling people on the phone to give them tracking numbers and all. Thanks man!(and, yes. if you're reading this, i know that i sound extremely awkward talking on the phone!)

I'm probably going to be checking the tracking thing to see if there's any updates on where my tegu is every couple hours now, ha. He said it probably won't be here until Wednesday, though, because i live in a rural area.


----------



## MMRR - jif (Jul 28, 2008)

My new Extreme baby should be arriving on Wednesday, also. I'm pretty stoked about it. This will be the first baby tegu for me in about 9 years. WOO HOO!


----------



## Toby_H (Jul 29, 2008)

I had a Dwarf Tegu aboutÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦ 18 years agoÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦ damn IÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢ve gotten oldÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦ 

ButÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦ in about 15 minutes IÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢ll have two baby Black & Whites from BobbyÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦ The post office just called to let me know itÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢s there. Bobby had it held at the post office so they didnÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢t have to spend half a day riding in the back of a hot truckÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦

IÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢ll have pictures in a hour or two!


----------



## Harveysherps (Jul 29, 2008)

Good to hear. I'm glad to see everyone else gets as excited as I do over reptiles. LOL


----------



## PuffDragon (Jul 29, 2008)

Need pics now!!! Congrats.


----------



## Toby_H (Jul 29, 2008)

Both Tegus were active and (apparently) healthy upon arrival. Close inspection found no defects (no bad toes, straight spine/tail, all joints appear to bend properly, no odd shaped scales). Each of these lizards are obviously from a solid pair. You rock Bobby 







They were purchased as a male and a female from different parents. I do not plan on breeding them, but I do like the idea of having the option. Which also means IÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢ll be ensuring them a proper hibernation (which IÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢ll be asking a lot of questions about in a few months).

I am calling the larger of the two Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Â¦Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?â??himÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡


----------



## jor71 (Jul 29, 2008)

That is awesome, they are truly beautiful. Do you have a top for the tub? I was wondering if they could climb out of it.


----------



## Toby_H (Jul 29, 2008)

My tub is 16" tall and they haven't gotten out yet 

I'll only have them in this enclosure for a week or so. Within a couple months I would expect the risk to be too high, but for now I feel safe...

I'm sitting with a buddy who had a 13" Columbian Tegu climb out of a 75 gal aquarium (21" tall, but with 6" substrate).


----------



## Toby_H (Jul 29, 2008)

They both at Turkey shortly after I posted lastÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦

Later they went for a short swim in a 30 gal aquarium. There were slate structures they could stand where the water is only an inch deep. The bigger one felt more comfortable being in the water but the female spent most of her time looking for a way out. Both were very agile and effective swimmers.

After a very long day they cuddled together in a little dug out under the slateÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦ they are just so darn adorable!


----------



## CaseyUndead (Jul 29, 2008)

Mine isn't getting here until tomorrow.. I can hardly wait! Yours are so cute!

Have they been calm enough to take out today, or are they still a little weirded out from the whole moving experience?


----------



## Toby_H (Jul 29, 2008)

I handled mine a TON todayÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦

I picked them up from the post office around 10amÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦ had one of them on me or my hands in their enclosure through most of the afternoon.

When I pick them up I do not wrap my fingers around themÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦ and when I Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Â¹Ã?â?¦Ã¢â?¬Å?holdÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢ them I simply let them stand/walk on me. After about 2 hours of actual handling each, neither of them has ran/jumped off of me yet. Nor do they run from me when I reach to pick them up. IÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢m being calm and steady around them, but not necessarily Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Â¦Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?â??slowÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡


----------



## Toby_H (Jul 31, 2008)

I am currently keeping my hatchlings in a 30Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡


----------



## dorton (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm glad you're happy with them. I remember the pics of your fish room when you first came here. I think its cool you're using fish for food too, mine have always leved any kind of fish.
Bobby is definately a cool dude, but don't tell him I said that.


----------



## Mvskokee (Aug 1, 2008)

good lookin gus


----------



## VARNYARD (Aug 2, 2008)

I am glad you like them, and thankls for the kind comments guys!!


----------

